# The Greatest Website Of All Eternity



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Actually, its second to this one 

www.ie7.com


----------



## Howelly (Sep 22, 2006)

haha thats quite funny


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmmmm... I would think that would fall under trademark infringement


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

thecoalman said:


> Hmmmm... I would think that would fall under trademark infringement


It's only a matter of time.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Pretty good


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

thecoalman said:


> Hmmmm... I would think that would fall under trademark infringement


I don't think Microsoft ever refers to IE as IE, actually... maybe MSIE...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.msie7.com/


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

also www.stopie.com


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

There are plenty of sites like that. However, the other ones are more effective bc people will go there looking for ie.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yup


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

*Beautiful!* 

Oooo... That sucks for MS!  

By the way, Firefox 2.0 was just released as of 5pm Pacific...


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Eriksrocks said:


> By the way, Firefox 2.0 was just released as of 5pm Pacific...


OMG I just downloaded this, and the interface blows. They got rid of the Close Tab button and moved it so it's on all the individual tabs, then replaced it with some pointless drop down menu that just lists the tabs... umm, hello, the _tab bar_ already lists them! If you want to close a lot at once, good luck with that. And they added some crazy gradient to the tab bar, I guess so it looks pretty or something, but it makes the text harder to read... they also changed all the icons again for some reason, and they made the search bar ridiculously long. These are all pretty minor things but I swear sometimes it seems like when new software comes out people just change stuff for the sake of changing it.

Why does every program have to have gradients _everywhere_ now?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, its open source, so you could always change it yourself


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

wow ... who would put such a crappy symbol with a awesome name


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

New Rules For Criticizing Open Source Projects-

-The creator(s) are not paid for their efforts, therefore do not criticize them.
-If you think a change must be made, do it yourself. That is the beauty of open-source.
-If you cannot change it yourself, you are in no position to argue. You must graciously request that a more capable person make the alteration. You can then appreciate the effort and skill required to program.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

erick295 said:


> OMG I just downloaded this, and the interface blows. They got rid of the Close Tab button and moved it so it's on all the individual tabs, then replaced it with some pointless drop down menu that just lists the tabs... umm, hello, the _tab bar_ already lists them! If you want to close a lot at once, good luck with that. And they added some crazy gradient to the tab bar, I guess so it looks pretty or something, but it makes the text harder to read... they also changed all the icons again for some reason, and they made the search bar ridiculously long. These are all pretty minor things but I swear sometimes it seems like when new software comes out people just change stuff for the sake of changing it.
> 
> Why does every program have to have gradients _everywhere_ now?


Honestly, I like it. Yes, they have a close tab X on every tab now. That's a _good_ improvement. Now you can quickly close individual tabs much faster. 

What do you have against the dropdown menu. It sits on the side, doesn't get in your way, and can be very useful if you have like 20 tabs open and can't read the full title on the tab itself - go to the drop down menu. It also provides a nice vertical list of what you have open. 

The new interface is refreshing IMO. 

But things will really start to get better when Firefox 3.0 comes out - it will have a new rendering engine, etc. with some more powerful improvements.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I love the fact that IE's rendering engine is now embedded in FF, so that if you go to a microsoft page, it automatically switches over to IE's system

it only takes 2 clicks to render any tab in IE


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

erick295 said:


> OMG I just downloaded this, and the interface blows. They got rid of the Close Tab button and moved it so it's on all the individual tabs


Most people like it that way. You can change the settings to put a single close button on the right side or however else you want it.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Would people agree with my rules from the last page? Any more?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No, Mozilla's employees are paid.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

The corporation (needed the spell check for that word) is paid, but that money does not trickle down to the board. Most of the supposed money that the group makes comes from the google search bar. However, almost all of that is sent right back to google.

As a part of the adsense program, google offers to pay users for putting up firefox ads. So google pays mozilla for the searches and then mozilla pays google for ads

There are no particular employees on the project. There is a board that makes decisions and directs the cash flow, but none of the money is pocketed. At least, none of it is reported to the IRS or any other tax agency. So unless The Mozilla Group is committing major tax fraud, all of the income is directed back out to promote the product


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Mozilla has quite a few paid employees
http://www.mozilla.com/about/careers.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Corporation#People


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Umm, since when does not getting paid to do something give you a "Get Out of Opinions Free" pass? I don't have to like something just because whoever made it didn't get paid. That doesn't automatically make it good. Not that I'm saying Firefox isn't good... it is... like I said those are all minor... but the idea that I can't comment on something just because whoever made it didn't get paid is ridiculous.

I don't mind the menu, but I do mind the close button being taken away. How can I get that close button back? Come to think of it, I guess I could just use Ctrl+W... duh.

The gradient thing annoys me because it's so pointless. It accomplishes nothing, yet it makes the text a little more difficult to read. And I don't know why they changed the icons again, that's just weird. What was wrong with the old ones? I mean, I really don't care, but why did they put effort into changing something that was just fine to begin with? lol


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

erick295 said:


> I don't mind the menu, but I do mind the close button being taken away. How can I get that close button back? Come to think of it, I guess I could just use Ctrl+W... duh.


Go to about:config and set browser.tab.closeButtons to 3


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

covert215 said:


> New Rules For Criticizing Open Source Projects-
> 
> -The creator(s) are not paid for their efforts, therefore do not criticize them.
> -If you think a change must be made, do it yourself. That is the beauty of open-source.
> -If you cannot change it yourself, you are in no position to argue. You must graciously request that a more capable person make the alteration. You can then appreciate the effort and skill required to program.


HAHA! Funny!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

erick295 said:


> Umm, since when does not getting paid to do something give you a "Get Out of Opinions Free" pass? I don't have to like something just because whoever made it didn't get paid. That doesn't automatically make it good. Not that I'm saying Firefox isn't good... it is... like I said those are all minor... but the idea that I can't comment on something just because whoever made it didn't get paid is ridiculous.
> 
> I don't mind the menu, but I do mind the close button being taken away. How can I get that close button back? Come to think of it, I guess I could just use Ctrl+W... duh.
> 
> The gradient thing annoys me because it's so pointless. It accomplishes nothing, yet it makes the text a little more difficult to read. And I don't know why they changed the icons again, that's just weird. What was wrong with the old ones? I mean, I really don't care, but why did they put effort into changing something that was just fine to begin with? lol


Its not a way to avoid opinions. However, they are entertaining to the majority. Plus, that is only the default. You can change the options. If you want a feature, ask for it politiely, don't ***** about it


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

And there are extensions - that's why they are there - to customize the browser.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

covert215 said:


> I love the fact that IE's rendering engine is now embedded in FF, so that if you go to a microsoft page, it automatically switches over to IE's system
> 
> it only takes 2 clicks to render any tab in IE


It is? I somehow completely missed that feature. How do you activate it?

I thought that was only available with the IETab extension (which I have).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

covert215 said:


> Its not a way to avoid opinions. However, they are entertaining to the majority. Plus, that is only the default. You can change the options. If you want a feature, ask for it politiely, don't ***** about it


Kindly watch your language despite the board's censor please.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

erick295 said:


> OMG I just downloaded this, and the interface blows. They got rid of the Close Tab button and moved it so it's on all the individual tabs, then replaced it with some pointless drop down menu that just lists the tabs... umm, hello, the _tab bar_ already lists them! If you want to close a lot at once, good luck with that. And they added some crazy gradient to the tab bar, I guess so it looks pretty or something, but it makes the text harder to read... they also changed all the icons again for some reason, and they made the search bar ridiculously long. These are all pretty minor things but I swear sometimes it seems like when new software comes out people just change stuff for the sake of changing it.
> 
> Why does every program have to have gradients _everywhere_ now?


If you have a lot of tabs, they will be tiny in size making the text hard to read, I think that's why they added the drop down.

As for the other things you said, those can all be fixed by changing the theme and doing custom edits manually to the toolbars.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> Kindly watch your language despite the board's censor please.


my bad

maybe its just a part of the ie tab...right click the particular tab and select "switch rendering engine"


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Yup, that's IE Tab.  But again, that's what extensions are for.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> No, Mozilla's employees are paid.


*Mozilla Corporation* gets paid. *Mozilla Foundation* does not. The Foundation is what makes Firefox. The Corporation supplies support to companies that decide to use Firefox.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I guess I need to be pickier in my wording.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

erick295 said:


> And I don't know why they changed the icons again, that's just weird. What was wrong with the old ones? I mean, I really don't care, but why did they put effort into changing something that was just fine to begin with? lol


 In my opinion, these icons are prettier 
They have a shine to them that makes them pretty.

*is amused by shinny things*


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I use a theme anyways, so I didn't notice. The old FF default theme was pretty boring.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

"Sign up at my site. If you can write, win $$! Otherwise, vote for the best writers."

You should put that in dark green writing.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

covert215 said:


> I use a theme anyways, so I didn't notice. The old FF default theme was pretty boring.


Agreed. I never used the old FF default because I just didn't like it. But I'm using the new FF default because it looks cool :up:


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Eriksrocks said:


> "Sign up at my site. If you can write, win $$! Otherwise, vote for the best writers."
> 
> You should put that in dark green writing.


Done...but I'm not sure why


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

covert215 said:


> Done...but I'm not sure why


 It attracts your attention more. Simple tricks get you more traffic.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Aaah...eres muy inteligente


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

brendandonhu said:


> Go to about:config and set browser.tab.closeButtons to 3


Good, I'll do that, thanks


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

www.msfirefox.com
hilarious

http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/mitchell/archives/2006/03/mozilla_corporation_part_1.html
mozilla pays


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I love msfirefox.com. That site was only 1 page a week ago, but now its a full site.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

covert215 said:


> I love msfirefox.com. That site was only 1 page a week ago, but now its a full site.


I know, it's awesome. :up:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

"Combined browsing technologies to deliver an unmatched experience that redefines how people engage with spyware, viruses and other nasties in this digital era."


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

The RSS page was the best


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

MMJ said:


> The RSS page was the best


----------



## designerstoast (Nov 25, 2006)

the worst website ever www.microsoft.com <--


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

designerstoast said:


> the worst website ever www.microsoft.com <--


I have edited your post. Please be careful of your language.

Also, I've reduced the size of the font in your signature as there is no need for it to be that large and it's very distracting.


----------

